# Outlook 2003 - Lesebestätigung von IMAP-Konten werden trotzdem gesendet



## dwex (12. September 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe ein Problem das eigentlich alle haben müssten welche mit Outlook 2003 und IMAP-Konten arbeiten.

Ich verwende einen (in meinem Netzwerk) lokalen IMAP-Server (AVM Ken) den ich so konfiguriert habe, dass er mir im IMAP-Konto einen "gesendete Nachrichten"-Ordner mit allen Mails füllt welche über SMTP und Ken gesendet werden.
Jetzt tauchen da immer wieder Lesebstätigungen auf, obwohl ich die Lesebestätigung auf "nie senden" gestellt habe.

Das Problem tritt auch nur auf, wenn ich mit IMAP arbeite - wenn ich die Mails mit POP abhole sendet er mir die Lesebestätigungen nicht.

Ich sehe das also so, dass es sich offensichtlich um einen Bug in Outlook handelt welcher auch nur die IMAP-Konten betrifft. An meinem Ken kann es ja nicht liegen da der ja nur die Mails vom Outlook verarbeitet.

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen - das Problem wird allmählich lästig.
Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------

